# A surprise beer at 30,000ft



## evoo4u (20/12/16)

I was just reviewing my holiday photos, and came across these I took on a Scandanavian flight earlier this month.

What a pleasant surprise! A cracker of a beer, and my hats off to the airline for this initiative.

Qantas, Virgin, et al - how about something similar? (Not holding my breath though...)


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (20/12/16)

What was it?


----------



## evoo4u (20/12/16)




----------



## peteru (20/12/16)

Wow! Mikkeller. On a plane. Amazing!


----------



## evoo4u (20/12/16)

It just occurred to me that maybe some folk aren't aware that if you click on a photo, it usually brings that photo up full-size...
(Took me a while to discover that)


----------



## Phoney (20/12/16)

Apparently Delta are now serving US regional craft beers on their domestic flights. Which surprises me because from my experience Delta is pretty shit airline.


----------



## Camo6 (20/12/16)

evoo4u said:


> It just occurred to me that maybe some folk aren't aware that if you click on a photo, it usually brings that photo up full-size...
> (Took me a while to discover that)



No dramas enlarging the image but it's clearly missing some kind of quirky moniker to define it from the regular offerings. Who calls it a pale ale anymore?


----------



## kz412 (20/12/16)

Camo6 said:


> No dramas enlarging the image but it's clearly missing some kind of quirky moniker to define it from the regular offerings. Who calls it a pale ale anymore?


Session IPA is the preferred nomenclature.


----------



## stuartf (2/1/17)

Flew qantas back from brisbane last week and was surprised to be offered a can of little creatures dog days. I know they sold out to the big boys but still beat the usual choice of vb or xxxx.


----------



## Snow (10/1/17)

I had an ABC Extra Stout coming back to Brissy on Singapore Airlines the other day. Rich, malty and roasty, and at 6.8% it was a real treat!


----------



## Howlingdog (10/1/17)

Snow said:


> I had an ABC Extra Stout coming back to Brissy on Singapore Airlines the other day. Rich, malty and roasty, and at 6.8% it was a real treat!


Only reason th fly Singapore. But a lot of the time you have ask/insist on it.


----------



## crowmanz (11/1/17)

I can't wait till Green beacon starts supplying Emirates

Edit: re-reading the reporting of the deal looks like it was only for Emirates Leisure Retail, which own bars and restaurants like glasshouse etc in Brissy airport and already have GB on tap.


----------

